# Hey



## L10 SGK (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey everyone, just bought myself a TT so thought id join up. Im 21 and have a red 225, hopefully get some pictures up soon.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi L10skg, Welcome to the TTF..Lets see some pics of your *Red* TT..  
Hoggy.


----------



## L10 SGK (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks Hoggy  ill get some up asap, only had it a few days, and im chuffed to bits with it. Its the misano red 225 s-line with a silver/grey interior.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, get the perfect Christmas present of TTOC membership starting at £15 from HERE


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello and welcome


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello,welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## L10 SGK (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome folks. Quick question, i can log in on my phone (like now) however it wont let me log in when i use the internet on my laptop ... any ideas as to why?
Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Usually a cookie problem.. Click links.

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214188

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=242367

Hoggy.


----------



## L10 SGK (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks Hoggy! thats done the trick.


----------



## lowster992 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi LK.

Congrats on your investment.. 

I have only recently brought my 03 225 which I imported over here to Sweden. 
Just out of Interesst. The English press often report on young UK drivers getting wolloped by the insurance companies for even the most basic low performance motors.

If you do t mind me asking, if am not being to forward then how much does a 21 year old pay to insure a 225 :?:


----------



## L10 SGK (Nov 6, 2011)

Was rather suprised by the insurance, cost me just over a grand.


----------

